# So Exhausted.



## After28Years (Aug 21, 2012)

I am trying harder than i ever have in my life. spiritually, physically, emotionally, be a great grandma, be better with money, do more for other people, ...every day for 10 mos now. around 6:00 every day, I SIMPLY CANNOT DO ONE MORE THING. i cant even THINK. i try to go to bed-'let it go, todays done, tomorrows a new day.' then i cant sleep. stay up all night then im a zombie the next day. im doing what i know is right: support group, not isolating; new hobbies; exercising; etc. I AM JUST SO EXHAUSTED. physically im fine- dr just checked, added thyroid med, everything else a-ok. i try & try & try, for like 3 weeks and then.... i cant do it another second, i have to stop the world & get off for a while. so i stay in bed for 4-6 days. I MEAN LITERALLY. only get up to eat & potty. no tv, just sleep. and sleep. and sleep. then i realize, cant live like this, must get back on the hamster wheel, i mean, what am i supposed to do- NOT try?
sorry just venting. i am so tired of 'trying'. i wish somebody would just scoop me up in their arms & carry me around & that i could turn my stupid brain off. but its been like this for 10 mos. 
thanks all-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

After,
Did you ask your Dr. about depression? Did he/she bring it up? The kind of exhaustion and excessive sleeping is a sign of depression. Its also a sign of other things as wel, so I'm glad you got things checked out. How long have you been on meds for your thyroid? That takes some time to regulate properly.
The only other thing I can recommend, and it works for me, is to meditate for ten to fifteen minutes a day. During that time, you don't permit your mind to "think" of anything, except maybe just breathing, You mind needs that down time to regroup.
So sorry you are going through this difficult period.


----------



## After28Years (Aug 21, 2012)

thank you so much, pluto. i will take your advice on meditation, that sounds promising. thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

